# When bulking should you avoid all cardio to gain muscle mass?



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Questionuring your bulking phase don’t you want to avoid all forms of cardio to put on as much size as possible? Also during your bulking phase do you still watch your diet or will you just eat anything? Answer:Yes, you will gain more total bodyweight when bulking up if you don’t do any cardio and [...]

*Read More...*


----------

